# 4 pot brakes



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It looks like the deals on the table are

------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Red Dot Braking Products - www.reddotracing.co.uk Â 
Â 
Tel 0208 888 2354 Â 
Â 
RRP Â£1200 - Limited offer Â£695 +VAT +Â£7.50 delivery

Kit includes: Â 
Two 4 pot Brembo Calipers Â 
2 x 322 x 28mm Brake Discs Â 
pads ??
Braided hoses Â 
Brackets & Fittings Â 
Red, Black, Silver &Yellow! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Foz01

Â£695 +vat +delivery

2 x Brembo 4 pots, 
2 x 320mm grooved discs x ??mm
pads 
braided hoses 
all bells and brackets 
black or red calipers

------------------------------------------------------------------------

QuattroSports http://www.quattrosports.co.uk/list_for ... ?car=tt225

Normal price = Â£1500 (deal price = Â£1125 + Â£120 fitting + VAT)

Mov'it 4S3 kits in red 
322mm x 32mm front disks 
Pads
Braided Hoses
Choice of caliper colours (red)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forge motorsport

Â£1195 +vat +delivery

2 x Brembo 4 pots, 
2 x 320mm grooved discs x 32mm
pads 
braided hoses 
all bells and brackets 
red calipers

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

AmD

FROM Â£1375 +vat +delivery

2 x Brembo 4 pots, 
2 x 320mm grooved discs x 32mm
pads 
braided hoses 
all bells and brackets 
red calipers

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any more deals that anyone knows of?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
These CAN'T help......

StarPerformance, Jabba & DirectCarParts


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I very nearly bought the Red Dot kit today after speaking to them...didn't because they are awaiting delivery of Red Calipers.

Anyone know the disc thickness of Foz's deal? would the 4mm difference in thickness between Red Dot's and the Movit Kit be a cause for concern :-/

Red Dot, btw, offer a choice of drilled or slotted discs...but suggested the slotted discs would be better as the drilled discs have a tendency to crack ..I assume that would only be true if operating under extreme conditions ???


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

mov it brake kits inc pads and hoses.

colour QS group buy only mentions red.

Foz.

are you going to publish your brake deal/ purchasing info/details of aquiring them etc?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

> Red Dot, btw, offer a choice of drilled or slotted discs...but suggested the slotted discs would be better as the drilled discs have a tendency to crack


drilled can do this.

disks with cast in holes like porsche and movit appear to prevent this.

movit and porsche appear to be the same disk spec/ and thickness. does make you wonder why the red dot is considerably thinner....?


----------



## Steve_M (May 6, 2002)

Hi-Spec Motorsport in Dartford (01322 286 850) also do a brake conversion kit forthe TT, Golf etc. From memory about Â£850 all in.

Just bought their ultralight 4 pot callipers and two piece discs for my kit car - Â£650 all in and they weigh hardly anything, excellent attantion to detail too. Designed for racing and very light cars but their 4 and 6 pot road callipers are also impressive.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Both Movit and Porsche use as you know Brembo components...you can specify disc diameter, thickness and mounting type etc etc to suit the requirements.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I emailed 3 more companies for their prices. Will post them up for comparison when I receive them... I've made sure that they know the price to beat!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

APR's page say's pricing available soon but not much more.

APR TT Brakes


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've emailed them but no reply yet...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......anybody tried Alcon? I had these 4 pot beauties on my Ford Racing Puma and they were amazing! They came from the group A rally car I think? As I remember, the price was very competive.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I have now ;D



> .......anybody tried Alcon? Â I had these 4 pot beauties on my Ford Racing Puma and they were amazing! Â They came from the group A rally car I think? Â As I remember, the price was very competive.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So far I've emailed about 15 different companies and asked them for their prices to match the spec

2 x Brembo 4 pots, 
2 x (at least) 320mm grooved discs x 32mm 
pads (ebc green, etc)
braided hoses 
all bells and brackets 
black or red calipers

I've asked them to beat Â£695 +vat.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

AP Racing Brakes used to be the dogs plums - haven't seen them for a while


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've noticed that some of the companies I've emailed (inc AP Racing) have 4 and 6 pot calipers.... I'm presuming that 6 pot would be better than 4 pot? Also AP Racing's (like some others) TT spec kit is 330mm x 28mm :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

695+vat is this for front and rears?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wish! No just fronts.... Since 85%+ of braking is thru the fronts it makes sense to upgrade the front. The backs because they'll need an extra caliper for the handbrake and therefore will cost more to upgrade the back than the front. The backs may not need to be upgraded, but if you want then a simple grooved disc, with fast road pads would be more than Â sufficient.

Â£695 +vat is a VERY good price for a 4 pot front brake conversion!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

6 pots should be better, as you are applying the pressure over a greater surface area - however there must be a tradeoff somewhere , 4 pots seem to do most people.

Guess I'll need new brakes too when I find out what my cars really had done to it!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I see, the price does seem very cheap.
Anyone got any pictures with them fitted? are they the same as the porsche set up?
cheers


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's presuming the caliper is bigger and not just using the same seurface pressure, just more even?

Just checked out the AP Racing site and the total surface area of the 6 pots is 50.1cm2, whereas the 4 pot is 49.5 cm2. So it sppears that you are getting a little more surface pressure, but not so much....


> 6 pots should be better, as you are applying the pressure over a greater surface area - however there must be a tradeoff somewhere , 4 pots seem to do most people.
> 
> Guess I'll need new brakes too when I find out what my cars really had done to it!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The spec I'm quoting is for the Brembo 4 pots, as used on the 993. If companies can't match the monobloc caliper, then I guess they will say what they can supply. And yes it does seem cheap!



> I see, the price does Â seem very cheap.
> Anyone got any pictures with them fitted? are they the same as the porsche set up?
> cheers


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

if there was a group buy do you think we could get them cheaper?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is the email I sent to circa 15 companies

Hi

I'm trying to put together a group buy on behalf of the Audi TT Owners Club for the following spec

2 x Brembo 4 pots, 
2 x (at least) 320mm grooved discs x 32mm 
pads (ebc green, etc)
braided hoses 
all bells and brackets 
black or red calipers

The best price we've been quoted todate is Â£695 + vat + delivery

Is this a price you could beat or

a spec you can beat and a price you can match??


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> This is the email I sent to circa 15 companies
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


hopefully the TTOC should get a good deal then! keep us informed please 
cheers


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Nutts,

It might be worthwhile considering whether the calipers are the newer "Monoblock" or if it is the older 2 piece casting. Also what the piston diameter's are. :-/


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Hello

Folks the deal i spotted was the red dot one in ccc magazine, i dont know which caliper they use but it almost certainly isn't the 993"big red"

Stu oxfordshire has bought the red dot kit so he will give a full rundown as to how it is no doubt.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

You have to wonder what the difference is between AmDs brakes at Â£1375, and These at Â£675.

I know the AmD discs only cost Â£120 each, so even if the discs were much better, it could only account for Â£100 or so of the difference.

Confused ???


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Its the calipers :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Allegedly they're both Brembo calipers :-/

I've asked RedDot for confirmation on their price, 'cos the website list "a deal" that is similar to the one posted, but is Â£650 + vat and the discs are 305x28. Then they list the Audi TT as cÂ£1200 + vat and the discs are 320x28.....

:-/ :-/ :-/

StarPerformance, Jabba & DirectCarParts have all said they can't come ANYWHERE near that price!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Alcon have replied

Their kit uses a 6 piston monoblock caliper on a 2 piece 355x32mm disc and
Pagid RS9-1 pads. This kit will cost around Â£1400.00 for a minimum order of 5 sets + delivery


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

There are hundreds of 4 pot brembo calipers.

the seat ibiza cupra R has them for example but they are small.

std fit cars include
focus RS
Alfa GTV V6
Fitat Coupe Turbo
Seat Leon Cupra

etc etc etc

now the Porsche monoblocs are the dogs danglies, as offered by AMD, STAR etc etc they are much more expensive...

Someone needs to find our which caliper red dot are using as i suspect it will be one of the std fit calipers as listed above....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

RedDot have confirmed that they may come down by another 20%, depending on order qty....

I'm confirming whether they are Monobloc or 2 piece, etc


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

some more specs on movit's that might help you Nutts....



> [The only kit we fit on the S3 is the Mov'it 4S3 as the 4M5 Monoblock is not powerful enough to stop an S3 the pistons are to small/quote]
> 
> (pistons and pad surface area for same 322mm disk is smaller on monoblocks)


4S3 4-piston-aluminium callipers, 36/44 mm piston dia.
322 x 32 mm cross-vented rotors with cast-in holes
Pad set for street use ( 75,5 cmÂ² )


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

yeah but its a compromise as to whether people want them for the looks or the ability to go on a trackday and not worry about fade.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok, RedDot have confirmed that they are the 2 piece Brembo with 324x28 discs.

Any other questions I should ask? and who may be interested in this group buy? As I said if enough are interested, then the price may come down to Â£550 +vat&delivery. I need to have a rough idea of numbers before they will confirm the discount price.

Choice of colours.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

:

Nutts find out which caliper it is and what the piston sizes are on it.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What exactly do you mean by "which caliper"? Do you mean which model they've taken them from?



> :
> 
> Nutts find out which caliper it is and what the piston sizes are on it.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> There are hundreds of 4 pot brembo calipers.
> 
> the seat ibiza cupra R has them for example but they are small.
> 
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure they'll tell me : but I'll ask....


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Foz.

when we gonna see more info on your set up then mate....

pics/website/ etc specs ,pistons etc

are they the ones off the Leon Curpa R?

price has wetted a few taste buds here....

sure im not the only one curious.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think Foz said that his info was the RedDot....

More info on the RedDot spec... (and remember they will do a group buy discount price of approx Â£550+vat&delivery). Just need to know whether there is enough interest......

The calipers are similar to the one fitted on the Leon Cupra. Piston size
36/40. Having said that they are the same that fit on the Maserati 3200
GT,Ferrari F40, Alfa 156 GTA, Lotus Esprit 3.5 V8 turbo, and several other
sports cars.

The beauty of this caliper is that it is 100% reliable and maintenance free,
plus spare parts are available all over the world.

It is one of the few high performance caliper in the market with a 55mm high
radial braking area for the brake pads.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Cheers nutts

that sounds like a freakin steal to me, IF i decide to keep the TT then i will be having a set if we can drum up the interest ;D

Roll up roll up

Paul for an extra 4mm on one piston and a porsche/Mov'it logo i aint willing to pay such a premium :-/

and 4mm in rotor thickness is hardly worth getting exited about!

who else is interested in this then?


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

re the brake specs...

in everyones intrest so ill post it...

both 4S3 and 4M5 are listed by movit for S3 on german website.

the Movit 4M5 monoblock set up has 
4m5 4-piston-aluminium callipers, 36/40 mm piston dia.
322 x 32 mm cross-vented rotors with cast-in holes
Pad set for street use ( 72,5 cmÂ² )

same piston sizes as red dot.... by all acounts

4S3 spec is.... 
4S3 4-piston-aluminium callipers, 36/44 mm piston dia. 
322 x 32 mm cross-vented rotors with cast-in holes 
Pad set for street use ( 75,5 cmÂ² )

I asked Quattrosports which was better, monoblock, or 2 piece with biger pistons and pad area for same disk....Quattro sports have told me...



> The only kit we fit on the S3 is the Mov'it 4S3 as the 4M5 Monoblock is not powerful enough to stop an S3 the pistons are to small.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Foz your right on the money. its a big saving...

but i still cant help but be causious

4mm in disk size thickness is alot of "material" not to have. even if it only helps with heat and avioding warping with extreme use.

Pistions. not so sure. im only going on what Kim has said.

Movit specs are identicle to that of the Porsche Kits Amd Fit. this gave me peace of mind that the kits were suitable.... and the 25% off helped!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I could see whether RedDot would work out a deal price for 32mm discs?


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Who are movit by the way?

I thought porsche brembo were one and the same, are movit just rebranding porsche/ brembo calipers and getting TUV approval for the brackets and bells or something?

I know the cast in holes are a porsche/brembo trademark as drilled holes crack under extreme use!

Nutts it depends the brembo's might not have the required clearance for the the larger width discs and pads :-/

And if i am being a total tart I would rather have brembo or porsche on my brakes  movit who :

4mm is prob within wear tolernces of the discs anyway ???


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I could see whether RedDot would work out a deal price for 32mm discs?


Good idea, keep hagling with them


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Amd fit Porsche

Quattrosports Fit Movit

Both identicle in specs.And both respecteed tuners. good enought for me 

http://www.movit.de/rahmen/frontbks.htm


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Yeah but movit is Porsche/Brembo though yeah ???

They offer the new 6 pot calipers with ceramice discs etc, these are std fit on the new GT2 porsche etc so i think they just rebrand stuff................. :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just had another quote in and will have a confirming email shortly

for the

2 piece Brembo red caliper
320mmx*32mm* discs
all bells, brackets and braided hoses

for 646.50 + vat + delivery

Am trying to get this price down to Â£600 + vat + delivery, but this may mean a 10 owner group buy!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

When a price has been decided IM me 
Nutts i'm sure ur trying to bankrupt me


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

for 4mm i doubt the heat problems will be noticable!

I mean the heat transfer properties will hardly differ much!

the fact that they are floating type reduces this anyway!

I aint bothered paying an extra 100 quid personally!

just an excuse to get a FMIC and get some cold air brake ducting through the original IC positions i think ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This is the latest from RedDot...



> These 324x28mm discs have been specially designed for high performance
> vehicles. The brake disc warping is not cured by making a thicker brake
> disc.
> 
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Larkspeed have quoted Â£625 + vat + delivery

for a 10 owner group buy.

320x32mm discs
2 piece Red Brembo calipers
all bells, fittings, brackets and braided hoses.

I'm confirming the piston size.... and will post the result shortly.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Hey nutts your really getting stuck into this one 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The Larkspeed deal is for the caliper with 36/40 pistons. It comes as a complete kit from Brembo designed for the TT.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Right final info (basically Â£65 difference for an extra 4mm disc thickness).

Both are for 10 owner group buys.

RedDot - Â£560+vat (inc delivery)

2 piece Brembo calipers
320mmx28mm high carbon content discs
pads
bells, braided hoses, brackets, etc

Larkspeed - Â£625+vat (inc delivery)

2 piece Brembo calipers
320mmx32mm high carbon content discs
pads
bells, braided hoses, brackets, etc

I prefer the Larkspeed deal personally! Anyone else interested? We need 10.

If we get more people then the price may come down. Delivery about 3 weeks for both deals.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is there a pic of the brembo ones :-/
ignore my ignorance :-X


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

would i need spacers with these?


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Guys... I assume these prices dont include fitting? If not, you need to budget for that too!

Thanks

Shash.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Nutts,

I'm getting a little confused, thick discs, thin discs. 4 pot, 6 pot ???

However, it's clear that you have put a lot of effort into negtiating a couple of good deals  and I'm in the market for some new front brakes (and rears)

So, if as Foz says "they're the dogs danglies" then count me in as a DEFINATE, whichever group you guys think offers the best value.

Glad Red Dot didn't have any red calipers yesterday ;D

Thanks for putting the work in to get these savings.

Jackie x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm a deffinate as well although i would like a reply to the question " would i need spacers"


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jonah,

I would be surprised if you need spacers. You have 18" wheels and I would have thought they would give plenty of clearance.

But someone more in the know should give guidance.

And yes you will need to find someone to fit them for you.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Lots of intersting info!

for those that may be considering the movits....

i confirmed with QS that the Movit 4S3 calipers will not need spacers on an OEM 18" RSTT on my S3.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

When I saw an AmD prepared TTunregistered....with the Porsche callipers...it has 10mm spacers, RS4 and looked like 3mm clearence between the caliper and wheel.

My own aftermarket wheels have 16mm spacers and approx 2mm clearence between caliper and wheel.

basically not all 18" wheels have the same profile behind the spokes so consider that.

As far as RS4 and calipers I'd guess you'd need the 10mm spacers at least if this kit is similar to the Porsche caliper kit!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Will these fit with 17in Wheels or do I have to save up for 18 inchers first ?
Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I think Foz said that his info was the RedDot....
> 
> More info on the RedDot spec... (and remember they will do a group buy discount price of approx Â£550+vat&delivery). Just need to know whether there is enough interest......
> 
> ...


Having just bought a set at Â£695 + VAT I am one well p*ssed off bunny if you can get it for Â£550 esp


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It looks to me that Wak may be right and for both the 17" & 18" alloys we will need the 10mm spacers...

Anyone know where we can confirm this?

The Porsche monobloc calipers are probably bigger than the 2 piece caliper??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well you didn't wait..... :-/ :-/

Send em back! We may well go for the larger discs anyway and even these are Â£75 cheaper than what you paid...

Go on Stu, send 'em back and join this group buy.

BIGGER DISCS : :



> Having just bought a set at Â£695 + VAT I am one well p*ssed off bunny if you can get it for Â£550 esp


----------



## Andy_O (Jun 14, 2002)

I might also be interested, just have to talk to the insurance Nazis first :-/

Are the larkspeed discs grooved or drilled? Just refering to the earlier post about cracking discs.

Might be more interested in the Red-Dot set up as they also produce rear disks and pads which might give a more balanced set-up, and might be worth a bit of bartering for as well maybe?

How flexible are they likley to be on disc and colour choice i.e. will it be a case of all 10 must be the same?

As an aside smaller calipers and thinner discs mean that they will be closer in weight to oe set up, therefore damper and spring rates will still be 'correct' for the un-sprung weight!?! :

PS Nice one NuTTs, your effort is appreciated!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> It looks to me that Wak may be right and for both the 17" & 18" alloys we will need the 10mm spacers...
> 
> Anyone know where we can confirm this?
> 
> The Porsche monobloc calipers are probably bigger than the 2 piece caliper??


*You will need spacers - I have ordered this very same brake conversion kit from Reddot a mer 48 hours ago (at Â£695  ) and I was told I needed the spacers to get the requisite clearance- fortunately I have 16mm spacers already *

bah humbug....and I thought I was going to be the only one of 3 people on here with Brembos........ :-/


----------



## Andy_O (Jun 14, 2002)

Stu don't send them back,

Well not 'til you've done a road test at any rate! 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unsprung weight should be a neglible difference between 32mm and 28mm discs :-/

Larkspeed say the Brembo discs are grooved. I can get Larkspped to quote for a rear setup, although this is less critical as 85% of the braking is front and the rears should be able to cope. At the very worst I would hazard a guess that grooved rears and fast road pads would be ALL that the rears would need. Brembo rears would be significantly more the fronts.

My insurance charged me Â£50 extra for 4 grooved discs and ebc pads.

Come-on Stu, send 'em back! ;D ;D ;D



> I might also be interested, just have to talk to the insurance Nazis first Â :-/
> 
> Are the larkspeed discs grooved or drilled? Just refering to the earlier post about cracking discs.
> 
> ...


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm very interested if they will fit with my 17s and I think they will if someone can confirm.

Why should your insurance charge you extra for improving the braking & safety of the car ? Logically you should get a discount ?

Rob


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> smaller calipers and thinner discs mean that they will be closer in weight to oe set up, therefore damper and spring rates will still be 'correct' for the un-sprung weight!?!


In my ever increasing TT parts dept  The Porsche MonoBlocks are MUCH lighter than the O.E. calipers....
The O.E 312x25 discs are slightly lighter than AP Racing 330x32 2 piece discs so all in I would say that going like for like the Brembo set up will be lighter than the original set up....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark can you get prices for a group buy on spacers


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Im interested in brake upgrade GB ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Another point for you all.....

After you have this kit you may need spacers and longer bolts and longer locknuts.

If you only use spacers in the front then your rears will have standard size bolts and locknuts....so do you keep 2 different sets of bolts??

If you choose to fit spacers all round then it makes things simpler.

Then..........!If you had a flat on the front you have a few choices.

1. you must jack the car up and swap the rear for the front and fit the space saver on the rear.
may be a pain with one jack by the roadside but fit it to the back first then swap the good tyre at the front.
or
2. you have to purchase a 20mm spacer and carry it with correct bolts to fit onto the front hub, I'm told the space saver with a 10mm spacer will not clear the calliper.
:-/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

My AmD kit cleared both my 6 spoke 17" wheels and 18" OZ Velas without spacers (only about 2mm clearance!)

On Thorney's car with RS4 replicas, spacers were required. It really depends on the wheels.

Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Are the bolt lengths the same for 10mm & 20mm spacers?

Has anyone checked what the minimum spacer is that will fit with the space saver?



> Another point for you all.....
> 
> After you have this kit you will need spacers and longer bolts and longer locknuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I havent checked but would assume an extra 10mm on the bolt is required for a 20mm spacer. Â  ;D

A 20mm spacer was recommended by forge a while ago. p.s did you enquire about a discount on the Forge Ceramic disc kit? Â 
http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/produc ... ct=FMBB003  ;D

Personally I am going for the first option of putting the back wheel on the front....yes, tyre wear will mean its different but it will be less than the difference over the spacer and better to have tyres on driving and steering wheels than the space saver.!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wonder then whether the 16mm spacer will enable the space saver to clear the caliper?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I wonder then whether the 16mm spacer will enable the space saver to clear the caliper?


AFAIK, the 16mm was not enough hence the 20mm recommendation.

I wouldnt worry about it, for the rare time you get a front flat....do the swap....it will be safer to drive home, your limited to 50 mph anyway and so shouldnt be playing with making the haldex kick in..

I just raised it as a point to consider.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I only question it because I wonder whether the monobloc is larger than the 2 piece? If it is, then the 16mm or the 10mm may still allow the space saver to clear the caliper...?



> AFAIK, the 16mm was not enough hence the 20mm recommendation.
> 
> I wouldnt worry about it, for the rare time you get a front flat....do the swap....it will be safer to drive home, your limited to 50 mph anyway and so shouldnt be playing with making the haldex kick in..
> 
> I just raised it as a point to consider.


----------



## Mike_V (May 7, 2002)

With the RS4 style wheels you will need at least 16mm spacers. Forge supplied mine with 10mm spacers and they did not fit.

If you want to fit the spare wheel, you will need a 20mm spacer or you can first swap a good rear wheel with the front and then put the space saver on the rear if that makes sense.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Mine are the 2 piece 993 calipers and I would need a 20mm spacers for the space saver..If the monoblock is larger then I dont think a 10-16 will work.

As Paulb mentioned it will all depend on the alloy wheel and design on the back of it.

A spacer for the space saver is a secondary consideration and you can buy one after you've had the calipers fitted.

Your main problem is going to get your calipers fitted and finding you need a spacer....you need to use a fitter that has spacers/bolts in stock in case they are needed after fitting! :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

OK, so it looks like we need 16mm spacers and longer bolts / locking bolts.

Anyone know if Forge, AmD and the like sell them?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> OK, so it looks like we need 16mm spacers and longer bolts / locking bolts.
> 
> Anyone know if Forge, AmD and the like sell them?


Thats not a definite, maybe none, maybe 10-16, 16mm should cope with most calipers but if you have someone with an aftermarket wheel with a thick spoke at the back then they may even need larger! Â :-/

Those 2 definitely do spacers! Â  ;D

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/forgespacers.htm

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/Brakes/brakes.htm


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ok, I'm doing some investigation and costing on spacers....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Poor old Mark -  ;D how's that mangled toe of yours....see! this is your come uppance for posting those fugly pictures!

 ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D

Listen Stu!! My toe is beeeautiful :

So I need some spacers... big wow!  ;D

At least I haven't paid Â£100 over the odds and will have a better spec  

Send 'em back. Buy the bigger discs, cheaper price : : 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> So I need some spacers... big wow


you missed the point you divot! Â I meant all the work you are putting into this thread! Â ;D



> At least I haven't paid Â£100 over the odds and will have a better spec


ner ner..... ;D ok ok....



> Send 'em back. Buy the bigger discs, cheaper price


think we already agree the bigger discs make feck all difference to performance/cooling. Â :

not that I've got sour grapes or anything.....  Â


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Forge do Spacers - but they are v pricey IMHO. 140 quid a set from memory for a very simple machining.

do you need longer studs or wheel nuts too or do they come with them ?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Mark,

Could you send the picture of Waks front brakes to see whether it is the same set up ?
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/Brakes/brakes.htm 
You will then get an idea of the caliper etc... :-/
Sounds very tempting... ;D


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Sorry Stu i spotted that deal and thought it was a good un Â :-/

I was prob gonna get it myself but then this thread started up and Nutts got into his investigation work.

re the spacers then i think it will be a case of waiting to find out, you can measure from the disc face to the inside edge of the wheel top give you an idea of what clearance you will have (this will obviously depend on the thickness of disc) but we would need to find out the caliper thickness Â 

check on http://hp.brembo.com/mproduct.asp?E...=1&Area=Performance_street&Prov=brandlist.asp and they list a grand tourismo kit for the TT, i assume that is what larkspeed are selling?

foz

edited to say ok say they are using 328 x 28mm discs Â :-/

the plot thickens...... ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

does this help as to wether we need spacerand what size seems its a drawing to scale
http://hp.brembo.com/pdf/Wheel_Clearance.pdf


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not sure Jonah. I looked at this when I was trying to find the Brembo uk site (*). We don't know what the caliper design is for this particular 2 piece :-/ :-/

*tried to find the UK Brembo site, but kept coming back to the UK/EU part of the US site. I wanted to contact the UK to find out whether the TTOC could buy the parts direct.....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Forge do Spacers - but they are v pricey IMHO. 140 quid a set from memory for a very simple machining.
> 
> do you need longer studs or wheel nuts too or do they come with them ?


 by R6B TT

I think ??? they're more costly than Â£140.00, more like Â£170.00, but they do come with extended / locking bolts.
Even considering the possible extra expense for spacers; IMO, I think both brake kit deals on offer represent superb value for the money and I remain commited 



> check on http://hp.brembo.com/mproduct.asp?ECSSh ... 225&CatID= 15&ParentCatMemID=226&bkit=1&Area=Performance_street&Prov=brandlist.asp and they list a grand tourismo kit for the TT, i assume that is what larkspeed are selling?


 by Foz

If this is the kit that that Larkspeed are doing? Then this is the one that I would prefer. And despite the earlier comments about the drilled discs being susceptable to possible cracking, Brembo's FAQ page (within the above link) claims this not to be a problem. So, I think I will go for the perforated option (well, that's how I described them before I was given the a lesson in the correct terminology :-[... Drilled )

So, how many are interested and which option would you prefer?

Jackie x


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

cast in holes are good, drilled holes are not as they will crack, the brembo holes are cast in, the red dot kit uses grooved discs, much of a muchness if you ask me!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Grooved is to remove spent break dust :-/
drilled for heat dispentation keeps them cooler
hence why you can get grooved drilled discs
right or wrong :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Foz, from talking to Red Dot yesterday I was offered a choice of drilled or grooved...it was Red Dot who suggested not using the drilled version as they were prone to cracking at extremes of use.

For me it's the "perforated" version...to use your expression they "look the dogs danglies"..a horrible expression by the way; I'd much rather see a set of Brembo's hanging from the rear of my hound, though not sure how the dog would take to it 

NuTTs,


> We don't know what the caliper design is for this particular 2 piece


"Front system with two-piece 328 X 28mm cross-drilled vented discs with anti-corrosive cadmium plating. Mounts "floating" style to vehicle specific billet aluminum bell. Brembo engineered and machined two-piece cast aluminum caliper. Fitted with four sequentially sized aluminum pistons, dusts seals and anti-rattle clip. Also included, complete axel set of high performance pads and DOT/TÃœV approved stainless steel brake lines. Aircraft quality mounting brackets and hardware complete this system. All our high performance brake systems are ABS compatible and retain the stock master cylinder"

Does the above not say? Or am I missing something crucial on my steep "big brake kit" learning curve?

Jackie x


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yes, but is that description the same as the pdf file?

and also that is for the 28mm discs... and the Larkspeed version utilised the 32mm discs. RedDot, stated that their calipers can't take a 32mm disc, so it appears as if the Larkspeed and the RedDot calipers are not the same...... :-/

Anyway am waiting for some more info on spacer group buy costs and recommended spacer widths .....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

NuTTs, yes it is.

Probably best that I sit back and let you guys in the know sort out all the "nitty-gritty"...obviously out of my depth :-[ Â 
I'll go and play with the washing machine ;D

Just let me know how to buy when all is sorted 

BTW, I have spacers, 16mm, so won't be taking part in the group buy for those - hope it doesn't spoil the party :-/

Jackie x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just a quickie
are we having discs with holes or not :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I don't believe so.... grooved only. I don't fancy drilled holes, only holes forged as part of the manufacturing process. IF I can get them to provide these discs, then I will let you all know.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Do Brembo do drilled or cast standard size rear discs?
I want that hole look on the rear to match the fronts any chance of tagging on to this group buy just for some rear discs? :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Whoever we end up going with and whatever spec, whether grooved or cast holes, I'll get them to do a price for rear disks (similar style) and pads. Then if anyone wants to do what Jonah wants then they can.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Whoever we end up going with and whatever spec, whether grooved or cast holes, I'll get them to do a price for rear disks (similar style) and pads. Then if anyone wants to do what Jonah wants then they can.


Mark!! i am well impressed you have confused me with Wak 8) ;D but Wak posted that not me ,seems he has changed his sig pic to one similar to mine ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

;D ;D

OK, then Wak, I'll get a price and try to tag it onto the group buy!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Subtle clue on the number plate! Â  ;D ;D LOL!

I've just been scanning old posts wondering what Jonah wants! doh!

p.s. holes only for me...already have grooved!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Wak i dont even know what i want so god help everyone else :-X
Front only ,discs vented /drilled/grooved! what ever Mark decides oh and red calipers


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Could I be cheeky  and tag along to a group buy on the spacers if it goes ahead? I suppose the whole idea of a group buy is to reduce the price for everyone. 

I would love to add to the brake order but cost is an issue for me at the moment, so thats a no no. 

If its a problem just let me know.

Thanks

Marcus


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No problem Marcus.... will update the thread when I have some info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks alot.

;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> check on http://hp.brembo.com/mproduct.asp?E...=1&Area=Performance_street&Prov=brandlist.asp and they list a grand tourismo kit for the TT, i assume that is what larkspeed are selling?
> 
> edited to say ok say they are using 328 x 28mm discs Â :-/
> 
> the plot thickens...... ;D


Yes - the Gran Turismo kit is what I have just received


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Ah he says!

It appears as if both the RedDot and the Larkspeed Brembo kits are the Grand Tourismo....

The RedDot (28mm discs) are the older type and the Larkspeed (32mm) discs are the newer model... just released.

Getting some quites on spacers/long bolts and group buy fitting costs....


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

NuTTs,

Is the Larkspeed supplied kit with the 32mm disc floating (2 Piece) or are they single piece discs ?

Could you get any pictures of the newer style calipers from them ? Are they the same caliper design as the type fitted to Waks ?? 
Or is it like the Ibiza Cupra type that have been pictured :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It is not the one piece caliper. and I believe it's the smaller caliper.... as the piston size is 36/40, where Wak's are larger I believe.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

What about the discs...1 or 2 piece ?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

A friend has installed the 322x28 G.T. Brembo kit on his S3, but I believe he didn't use any spacers. Are you guys sure they do not fit?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> What about the discs...1 or 2 piece ?


I piece.



> A friend has installed the 322x28 G.T. Brembo kit on his S3, but I believe he didn't use any spacers. Are you guys sure they do not fit?


NOT sure at all! This is my problem and why I'm investigating it! I think that because they are the smaller calipers, there will more clearance than the larger Brembo 2 piece calipers.... still checking though...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Mark! Its bloody tight Â :-/
i done some measuring and feel we would need spacers although small ones prob 10mm ,the clearance i have on my oem rs9 wheels is just under 800mm to fit the Brembo discs and calipers i would need a min of 850mm and that might be a llittle tight so 10mm spacers i think are the solution.
would someone like to give a second opinion as i wouldnt trust just my word.
i printed off the 1:1 scale drawing and measured the clearance needed which would be over 800mm from center of caliper,then measured from the center of the OEM disc rim Â on my car,too the wheel where the caliper would sit and came up with just alittle below 800mm .
if u cant print the 1:1 scale if u print to A4 it does it 1/2 the size
http://hp.brembo.com/pdf/Wheel_Clearance.pdf


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I will try and find him (probably beggining next week since he is abroad right now) and I will get some pics. I believe that the 17" S3 wheels will give the same clearance as the 17" 6-spokes on the TT. You can then see the clearance for the 18".


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Guys and Gals... something i havent thought about been brought to my attention...........

Brake pad sensors... will pads have them????

or will it be a bodge to short out the connection so to remove the brake pad light on dash......

silly but relevant!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Fitting / maint instructions for the Brembo kits deals with this issue, Foz posted a link to Brembo earlier.

Pads do not have wear indicators, original leads tied up out of the way or sensor cable cut from pads and "shorted" to put warning light out, poor explanation - see the pdf file 

Dave


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

All,

Can I recommend you go with RedDot racing for this group buy.....Augusto has been incredibly helpful to me and the service I have had so far is second to none.

I aksed Augusto about some other stuff I might order and he's been mega helpful - you will get much better service from RedDot

Stu


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Augusto was also very helpful to me! BUT I'm waiting for other prices and info. Once I get this, then I'll post it. Such as stock levels of MkI (RedDot) 28mm discs and MkII (Larkspeed) 32mm. Larkspeed have said they have some stock and RedDot haven't.....


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Mark
Did you get my email?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep ;D you have email back!



> Mark
> Did you get my email?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Anymore updates, prices etc?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just waiting for final confirmation on prices and availability. Also prices for rear discs for one of two owners. Will post (hopefully Monday) the moment I get it. I'll also chase them on Monday morning.

Also waiting for group buy prices for 10mm & 16mm spacers and fitting.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Just waiting for final confirmation on prices and availability. Also prices for rear discs for one of two owners. Will post (hopefully Monday) the moment I get it. I'll also chase them on Monday morning.
> 
> Also waiting for group buy prices for 10mm & 16mm spacers and fitting.


excellent work Mark cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

If you're starting to collate info on who is looking for anything in addition to the brake kit, then J will need rear discs and PADS

MAPG (Paul) is hopefully going to provide some info on the feasability of converting her discs to a 225 setup (her 180 runs smaller, solid discs) - there are no after market alternatives to the OE discs for a 180 

Will also require drilled discs - despite comments on the possibility of cracking, she will not be giving them a serious workout, so I don't think (hope) this will be an issue.
All show and little go 

Another point worth considering for those going down the big brake route is the front disc backplates MAY foul the disc - may mean a bit of "metal bending" is required or, bin them!
Not sure if Wak has retained them on his setup.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've asked all the suppliers who are getting prices & info for me, to get back to me by close of play TODAY.

Apologies for any delay guys...

Decision time tomorrow am!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Some more info

Forge prices for

10mm spacers (inc all bolts & locking bolts) Â£150+vat (inc delivery). For 5 sets it would be Â£130 +vat (inc delivery)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Larkspeed prices for

Forge 10mm spacers Â (inc all bolts & locking bolts) Â£129 (inc vat)

Rear vented Black Diamond grooved or drilled discs Â£126/pair (inc vat)
Rear solid Black Diamond grooved or drilled discs Â£95/pair (inc vat)

They can also supply the front Brembo kits with drilled or grooved discs in 322mm x 32mm with full fitting kit including bells and brackets & Â pads for Â£625+vat (inc delivery)

Brembo have 3 kits in stock and the balance will be 14-21 days delivery.

The forge spacers will be 14 days delivery

The Black Diamond Rear discs will be 1 week for delivery

Brembo do NOT do rear discs for the TT.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have also asked AmD to quote for all the above, including fitting. They said they will be back to me before the close of play today.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am going with the 32mm disc option and will choose AmD or Larkspped as soon as the prices come in from AmD. Both Larkspeed and AmD will be buying their kits from the same stock, so the next 2 people to email ([email protected]) me with their requirements will get first choice on supply.

Whatever happens we will NOT be paying more than Â£625+vat for the brake kits.....


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

E-mail sent


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

did you ever confirm which caliper the Larkspeed kit uses?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The Brembo 4 pot caliper / kit that Larkspeed supply is the smaller 2 piece with the 36/40 piston, similar to that used on



> Maserati 3200
> GT,Ferrari F40, Alfa 156 GTA, Lotus Esprit 3.5 V8 turbo, and several other
> sports cars.


This is the info they supplied to me.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> More info on the RedDot spec... (and remember they will do a group buy discount price of approx Â£550+vat&delivery). Just need to know whether there is enough interest......
> 
> The calipers are similar to the one fitted on the Leon Cupra. Piston size
> 36/40. Having said that they are the same that fit on the Maserati 3200
> ...


thats the red dot spec 

did you get one from Larkspeed?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's the same kit (Grand Tourismo), but with updated discs and therefore a slightly larger caliper. The old caliper, 28mm would not take a 32mm disc....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just to keep a balanced view on the group buy - have spoken to Augusto (Red Dot) today to clarify a few points with his Brembo kit compared to Larkspeeds offering:

Red Dot know nothing of an updated Gran Tourisimo kit for the TT and suspects that the 28mm calliper may have been machined to accept the thicker disc

Red Dots kit is specifically designed and has TUV approval for the TT

Red dot will offer rear discs for 180 / 225 at a discount for those who need them
180 - Â£190/pr
225 - Â£157/pr
pads - Â£52/set
Will offer these at a 20% discount, drilled or grooved along with the discounted price NuTTs has been offered for the brake kit (for 5 or more sales of the kit)
I'm not sure of the make of disc and I expect the disc prices will be plus vat - didn't ask :-[

150 brake kits have arrived with RED callipers

Red Dot see no advantage in using a 32mm disc compared with 28mm

Having spoken to Larkspeed, posing as a customer who had heard a "rumour" that an updated Brembo kit was available for the TT the response was a little discouraging: they know nothing of such a kit and the only kit they knew of was a 312 x 32mm kit - I can find no mention of this kit on Brembo's site let alone an updated kit.
(I made no mention was made of the possible TT group buy)

After speaking to Larkspeed I was left with the impression that they would not be of much help if you need any support.

Augusto on the other hand is very helpful and knowledgeable, I feel he would provide excellent Â backup for any problems.

For those worried about wheel / calliper clearance - 60mm from front face of brake disc to rear of wheel spokes is the minimum required for Red Dots kit.

I am inclined towards Â Red Dot on the basis of buying an approved and model specific kit, the prospect of getting good support in the event of problems and the cost; Â£550 plus vat against Â£625 plus vat for an extra 4mm on brake disc thickness.

Just my views, any others? certainly not knocking NuTTs good work in arranging these deals, just slightly cautious that Larkspeeds deal raises a few questions.

NuTTs IM for you

Crap grammar/ speeling in a rush  back tomorrow

Dave


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Mark you have email and some more work to do :'(


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I will go and see Larkspeed tomorrow and get 100% confirmation. I have dealt with Larkspeed before and my contact is VERY helpful...... BUT I will continue until everyone is happy. I now have another supplier who can do the same spec as RedDot ie 28mm disc for Â£535+vate (inc delivery). The supplier is exactly the same as RedDot (i.e. the sole importer of Brembo for the UK). So they are Â£25 cheaper than RedDot for the SAME spec!

EVERYTIME I speak to Larkspeed I ask them to confirm the spec and they do 100% guaranteed...

The latest supplier ie the Â£535 one, reckons that Larkspeed have screwed up on price and the 32mm kit should be Â£950....   

This supplier has confirmed that the new 32mm kit is available....

He can still do the 28mm, but the group buy would be a minimum of 6 not 10 as for RedDot or Larkspeed.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

All this hard work means nothing if we dont get 6 or 10 depending on which supplyer we decide on i reckon we have 9 at present :-/
one more and we have the 10

Mark 
Jonah 
JackiesTT 
pgTT 
iTT Boy 
R6B TT
UK225 
Antwerpman
Fozi01


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

great work Mark on this group buy..... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

if I had any money left after my vegas adventure  I would have certainly bought a set..... cause one thing I do need on my TT is bigger brakes.... :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> All this hard work means nothing if we dont get 6 or 10 depending on which supplyer we decide on i reckon we have 6 at present :-/
> 
> Mark
> Jonah
> ...


I to am interested, as I have already posted.

Just waiting to see whos deal you guys intend to go with & then will confirm.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I am interested but am waiting to see the final outcome. Also need to know if I would need spacers when using the original 6 spoke TT 17" wheels?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i am totatly confused with the brakes now so i shall wait for the best deal and a explanation of calipers discs ,28mm, 32mm etc, then decide what i want.
Cheers


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

me me  ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> me me Â  Â ;D


Sorry mate 
only did this to help Mark gauge intrest and thoght you were here in an advisory capacity ;D


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Hey is there any chance we could get some pics of the kits, i think they would help me and some others on here decide which way to go as thereseems to be some confusion :-/

cheers


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Pictures would help hugely - especially like to see drilled discs if possible. 

Keep going Mark - the end is in sight!

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fcuk 

Larkspeed are only 5 minutes away, so just been down (they open at 8am). Talked to my contact, read the fax from the Brembo supplier and it says 32mm discs. Got him to ring again and re-check. They rang back and said sorry, the fax was wrong.... they only supply the 28mm disc with this kit. The 32mm is for a larger kit priced at over Â£1000.

AAAARRRGGGGHHHHHHHH

So they are now working out a price again because they are not competitive on the 28mm discs, but are cheaper on the spacers....

Give me a little more time people! I WANT some Brembos as much as you all do!

Will also contact Augusto again and see whether he can give us a price for the spacers too.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Have spoken to Augusto again 

The price is confirmed at Â£560+vat (inc delivery). He will working out prices for rears for 180 & 225's.

They do NOT do spacers..... and since Forge do the best spacers around for the TT..... 

Or we can go with the alternative supply of the 28mm kit for Â£535+vat (inc delivery). The TTOC supplier for the Snoopers, etc).

Will try AmD again 

Getting sick of this now..... :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

oh and Augusto is sending me pics of the red, black and silver calipers as we speak..... I'll post em up as soon as I receive them.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Nutts whoa there 

Stu has the pics of the red dot kit so we all know what they are, all we need to know is if they will fir behind the wheels no?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Foz01, that is the $64k question! and I guess we won't have any conclusive info until guineapig Stu gets his fitted.

I'm tempted to order the Brembos anyway and worry about the spacers later. If we need a couple of extra mm clearance, I've been told we could get the Eibach 5mm spacers for about Â£30/pair.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

AmD can't get anywhere near on price. Would want to fit the kits for us, but can't quote until they've seen Stu's kit and makes sure it will fit ok..... They might be able to come down to circa Â£130 on spacer cost.... but only if they fitted the kit.

Circles within circles.....


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

for those that aint seen it heres stu's ones (the red dot kit)

dave/jackie, grooved is prefereable to drilled unless cast as they crack!

so who is willing to commit to this then?

the speacers will be a later issue imo as they may not be needed!

fitting is also not an issue for me as i am hundreds of miles from AMD

even if stu does get his fitted he has OZ wheels so the clearance will no doubt be different

so whos gonna take the plunge then  ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

btw these kits can be supplied with grooved (recommended for those who push their cars...), Drilled (potential for cracking...) or grooved and drilled. The drilled may cause a lot more wind noice, as the wind will whistle up the vents and out through the holes.

I'm in for the grooved.


----------



## golfttish (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry 
I was under the impression that the larkspeed kit was for two piec discs, ie belhousings bolted to discs?

This is preferable to single piece discs to me, and i'd pay more for it.

I'm losing track as to where its at? The red dot kit apears to use single piece discs which is not what i'm looking for. The brembo gran tourismo kit is specificaly designed for our cars, and i'd rather go for their complete kit than one put together by a third party.

The difference looks to be less than Â£100


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> Sorry
> I was under the impression that the larkspeed kit was for two piec discs, ie belhousings bolted to discs?
> 
> This is preferable to single piece discs to me, and i'd pay more for it.
> ...


follow the thread back about 2 pages 

yes 2 peice rotors are preferable but there was a mistake and the kit which uses these is a LOT more expensive, how much difference to cooling etc this makes i dont really know, just need stu to go do a trackday and find out ;D

nutts can red dot offer the 2 peice rotors and bells?

like this as this is just the rotor








this is the mounting bell


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I've just confirmed that this is the Grand Tourismo kit and it does not come with 2 piece discs. It all starts to become clear to me now.... this is why the price is so low... DOH!

ummm.......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I kept on reading it, but it never registered... Got to larf! ;D ;D

Yes they can all offer the 2 piece discs, but the bells alone cost Â£400-Â£500......


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

nah defo can get cheaper than that, forge sell bells at 140 a pair(including caliper brackets), thats for the TT 5x100 hub mating to a std 911 996 320x32mm rotor (disc)

that bracket however is for the porsche brembo "big red" caliper as found on the 993 911 turbo amongst others!

:-/

nutts do red dot supply calipers on their own? if so we could get calipers from them, bells and brackets from forge, and use std porsche discs and pads?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> nah defo can get cheaper than that, forge sell bells at 140 a pair(including caliper brackets), thats for the TT 5x100 hub mating to a std 911 996 320x32mm rotor (disc) Â
> 
> that bracket however is for the porsche brembo "big red" caliper as found on the 993 911 turbo amongst others!
> 
> ...


Foz,

I would defo be interested in this route but don't want to rock the boat as I fully appreciate all of the trouble and running around that NuTTs has done on our behalf.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Augusto is in a meeting at the moment. I'll speak to him when he's out and find out whether they can supply the calipers.

Foz01, can you put together a price for the rest of the kit?


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

I can try but i have a horrible feeling that the calipers will be very pricy( like as in the cost of the whole red dot kit :-/ )

either that or i will go out and buy a boxster S which has decent brakes as standard 

will see what i can do....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If these are the same calipers as the Cupra then I wonder if Paul (Major Audi Parts Guru) could get us a caliper price?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Foz,

From what I understand the new "Monoblock" design is rumored to be about half of the price of the early 2 piece "Big Reds".


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

;D

leave it with me and i will try to get some info, might be dangerous phoning th eporsche dealers parts department theough lol

hey nutts lets see if MAPG gcan get us the RS6 Calipers, they are pretty powerfull


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> If these are the same calipers as the Cupra then I wonder if Paul (Major Audi Parts Guru) could get us a caliper price?


The price from Seat for the Cupra R calipers which look identical to the calipers pictures is around Â£80 each, caliper mounts were Â£14 each.....not alot of cash. :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> ...... th eporsche dealers parts department theough lol


I could see you got pretty excited there Foz, at the thought of speaking to Porsche.... : :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ummm

Calipers = Â£80 + Â£14 (+vat I guess) = Â£110.

Braided hoses = ?

Discs + bells = ?

Pads = ?

What else would we need?



> The price from Seat for the Cupra R calipers which look identical to the calipers pictures is around Â£80 each, caliper mounts were Â£14 each.....not alot of cash. Â :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Bell to disc mounting nuts and bolts, and mounting bolts from caliper to caliper mounting brackets.....Brake fluid :-/


----------



## golfttish (Mar 18, 2003)

Calipers +cariers (cupra r) Â£192
Bells from forge Â£140 (might be less without brackets.
Discs and bolts from forge Â£200 (pair guess)
Pads Â£50
Braided hoses Â£30
Fluid Â£10
Other bolts <Â£10 the lot

Total Â£632 probably +vat

I cant believe the discs are>Â£100 each.

Only problem will be with the centreline poition of the calipers to the discs. These will need to be near enough the same


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

> I could see you got pretty excited there Foz, at the thought of speaking to Porsche....


i nearly got a boxster last year, the good brakes come free  ;D


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Now i know why they are so cheap. 

For those bailing out wanting the Porsche spec Movit set up...

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads...r=24653&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Porsche spec.

4s3 4-piston-aluminium callipers, 
36/44 mm piston dia.
2 piece discs.. bell/disc) 322 x 32 mm cross-vented rotors with cast-in holes
Pad set for street use ( 75,5 cmÂ² ) 
Custom adapters for a.m. callipers,
CNC machined from highest grade steel alloy
Custom brake bells for a.m. rotors, CNC machined from highest grade aluminium alloy
braided brake pipes.

no need for spacers on an 18" RSTT (confirmed by Quattro sports on my S3)

Fitted by quattrosports. with full dealer support.

More expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Ps.

when i tried to "make" and source my own Porsche set up, i approached a contact who has a Porsche tuning company.

996 calipers alone are in region of Â£600 EACH 

i gave up there and then trying to cobble the bits together, and getting brackets machined etc.


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

is that g-force by any chance


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> 996 calipers alone are in region of Â£600 EACH Â


That would be the older 2 piece design, the newer "Monoblocks" are reputed to be about half the cost of the 2 piece design.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Must say I'm starting to lose the thread a little now....

I was on a steep learning curve wrt brakes as it was.

I'd love to spend Â£1000+ on brakes but can't justify it and a few others are in the same boat I guess.

My limit would be Â£750 (inc vat) and fitting on top.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Must say I'm starting to lose the thread a little now....
> 
> I was on a steep learning curve wrt brakes as it was.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat Mark
i think this could go on for ever so can we draw it to a close and if everyone is happy settle for the brembo from either red dot or your supplier mark :-/


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Shame about the Larkspeed setup Â 

If you are all going down the route of cobbling together a kit from various sources using the 2 piece disc kit then I wouldn't mind betting that the costs will approach that of the Movit kit.

I guess we all have to decide what we want from this upgrade and make our pitch from there. Though Â aware that the Red Dot kit uses single piece discs (it was obvious from Stu's pics) 
I see no benefit in J's situation, of using 2 piece discs.

Augusto, yesterday, said that the discount would be applied to orders of 5 kits and over and is able to supply rear discs to those who need them.
I remain happy that Red Dot's kit will provide, for us, exactly what I need with the added benefit of using a kit designed for the TT with good support for the total package in the event of problems. AND for those who want them, RED callipers are avail now - but going fast (Red Dot also exports these kits)
BTW, IF support is needed for Red Dots kit, it is available from Brembo's agents throughout the country.

If, there is sufficient interest in Red Dots kit then I am happy to go with them, if not, then I will probably / maybe take advantage of the Movit group buy - "though it's over the top" for what I'm looking for.

For, those still concerned about clearance with the Red Dot kit, measure from the outer face of the brake disc to the back face of a wheel spoke - 60mm is the MINIMUM distance needed to avoid the calliper contacting the wheel.

WRT to the cost of buying the rotor of the 2 piece disc mentioned earlier; apparently there are a lot of Brembo fakes being passed of as the real thing, made in the USA from very low quality cast iron which is prone to distortion and cracking, costs for the real thing are in excess Â£200 each.

Dave


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Are the brakes sTTU Oxfordshire has just bought the ones people are going to go for?
Cheers,
Totally confused Phil [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Are the brakes sTTU Oxfordshire has just bought the ones people are going to go Â for?
> Cheers,
> Totally confused Phil [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


I am and will go for grooved rather than drilled ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I am and will go for grooved rather than drilled ;D


which is best ???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Phil, I hope so 

Though Mark's supplier is very slightly cheaper, Red Dot's the one I feel most confident with, if for no other reason than I feel there is a knowledgable(sp?) guy fronting the organisation who's been in the game for the last 30 years.

Mark, I guess it's been a steep learning curve for the majority of us; you've put a huge amount of time and effort into securing a worthy discount on a decent bit of kit. I for one, and I'm sure all others who are going to take advantage of this, appreciate all your endeavours - cheers 

Dave


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Mark, I guess it's been a steep learning curve for the majority of us; you've put a huge amount of time and effort into securing a worthy discount on a decent bit of kit. I for one, and I'm sure all others who are going to take advantage of this, appreciate all your endeavours - cheers
> 
> Dave


I second that


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Right! It seems we have a movement towards RedDot! Considering the cost, I'm in for the RedDot group buy! If Augusto now says the group buy is 5 owners then lets order them as soon as we have 5 sign up....

The latest from RedDot...

The discs are available in 6 or 20 grooves, drilled or drilled & grooved.

Please find as follow the retail prices for the rear discs and pads. If
purchased with the kit the discount on the rear brakes will be 20% too.

TT 180 bhp solid rear discs #.100.00 per pair

TT 225 / 180 Quattro vented rear discs #.162.50 per pair

Rear Fast Road Brake Pads #.33.50 per set

All prices do not include Vat @ 17.5%.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Mark, can you do a full price of front discs pads etc and the rear discs etc. Then we have one price to go on. Hope this makes sense [smiley=juggle.gif]
Cheers PHil


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Some pics direct from Augusto

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Brembo_Caliper_Silver.jpg

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Brembo_Calipe ... r_Back.jpg

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Brembo_Calipe ... _Front.jpg

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Brembo_Red_kit.jpg

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/Brembo_Caliper_Black.jpg


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Phil,
Just confirming with Augusto whether the price shown has already had the 20% subtracted and then I'll post prices for each combination.



> Mark, can you do a full price of front discs pads etc and the rear discs etc. Then we have one price to go on. Hope this makes sense [smiley=juggle.gif]
> Cheers PHil


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

> is that g-force by any chance


Nope. 

someone else.

owner of

http://www.porscheshop.co.uk/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

To order on the group buy ring Augusto on 
02088 882354 with your card details and then send an email with your name and address to [email protected]

He needs to know caliper colour (red, silver or black)
and whether you require solid or vented / 225 or 180 rear discs.
Also whether you require grooved, drilled or grooved and drilled discs.

Brembo front kit = Â£653 (inc vat).

Brembo front kit and rear discs = Â£806 (inc vat)

Delivery is Â£7.5 uk mainland and Â£25 for rest of Europe


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

nice one Mark
cheers
robert


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Right then, I'm in. 

Do we have sufficient numbers to take advantage of the group buy discount?

Who else?

I know Dave has said it recently, but as it's for my car, I'd like to say thanks to Mark...THANKS :-*

Jackie x


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi all,

Been watching this thread with interest, but thought I'd wait till you'd reached a conclusion before jumping in.... 

Question: Who do you all plan to get to fit these kits? Reason: I'm booked into AMD on the 25th for a few bits, including (currently) EBC Green Stuff and Tarox G88 discs all round, which will only (!) be about Â£250 less than the Brembo frony kit price you've organised. My guess is that fitting the Brembo kit up front, even with OEM discs and EBC pads at the rear, is going to be a far better (in terms of fade resistance) set up than just the Tarox / EBC kit I'm thinking of. However, if I were to go for this, I'd want AMD to fit it, and it would have to be on the 25th!

Do we know anything about the supply (or AMD!) that might make this sound tricky - apologies if the answers are in the thread but IT'S HUGE! 

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive

I've spoken to Alex today and he IIRC will be fitting Stu's RedDot kit. AmD said they should have no problem fitting them and may offer a discount if a few of the group buy owners go there for fitting.

I believe that you will get better braking from these + std backs, than grooved front and rears (my current set-up, as supplied and fitted by AmD).
And you can always upgrade the rears later for a better look...
At the moment RedDot have 6 in stock and will be despatched to you.. delivery to you expected within 3 days of ordering (IIRC)



> Hi all,
> 
> Been watching this thread with interest, but thought I'd wait till you'd reached a conclusion before jumping in....
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy_O (Jun 14, 2002)

Is everyone pressing ahead now; I am interested to find the answers to cost of fitting and clearence/spacer issue first? NuTTs is it a case of the first 5 to phone get the deal or is it like a time limited offer?

BTW has anyone got the group buy on a bulk load of red caliper paint and some paint brushes yet (for the rears)? Also has anyone talked to the likes of goodridge for some rear braided hoses (surely a good idea if the front hoses are going to be braided)

Don't mean to be awkward, just want to know what the cost is going to be before I jump in and then can't afford to fit them for another 6 months.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Mine are ordered. We need to 5 to get the discount.. any more than that and no greater discount, but you can still order at that rate for I would guess upto a week.

Braided hoses are about Â£30-Â£50 ish, if you want some for the rears. AmD will fit them, but then again most local garages might and they might be cheaper.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

can we see a pic with the red calipers the link doesnt work Cheers Mark


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

try again.... ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i think im gonna go for the front and rears with the red calipers. How much are AMD charging to fit?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Between Â£150 & Â£200 + vat IIRC from the last time I was quoted. Ring them (Speak to Alex... be persistent, 'cos the phone line is generally engaged...) and say you've bought the same RedDot kit as Stu and can they offer you a good discounted price.... Others may follow. Say you've spoken to Mark Leavy who'd talked to Alex and that Alex had said AmD might be able to offer a discounted fit for these kits....


----------



## Ess_Three (May 7, 2002)

> The price from Seat for the Cupra R calipers which look identical to the calipers pictures is around Â£80 each, caliper mounts were Â£14 each.....not alot of cash. Â :-/


Careful!
The Cupra callipers at around Â£80 each are Ibiza Cupra R callipers not Leon Cupra R...and they are quite a lot smaller...and a lot cheaper - Leon Cupra R callipers are nearer Â£300 each!

The Ibiza callipers are designed to stop a far lighter car and designed to run on 300mm discs..not 330ish mm of the Leon.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So ordered mine today ;D hopefully be here for Sat fitting ;D who else has ordered and what colour did you go for


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I have pictures from a friend of mine who has fitted the Brembo kit in his S3. The kit is 322x28 drilled disks with the 2 piece red caliper (I believe the 36/40) *The kit fits without spacers nicely* giving 3-4mm clearence from the wheel. If only I knew how to include them in the post..... :-/ Maybe I coud mail them to Nutts...
Btw, price for the front kit was 1100 euro+VAT
The kit you are finally getting for the group buy is with the 322x28 discs, or the 328x32 ones???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> So ordered mine today Â hopefully be here for Sat fitting Â who else has ordered and what colour did you go for Â


Jonah,

Red and custom designed drilled discs  Got to wait a little longer than you though 

See Hubbys thread " Service above and beyond..."

Jackie x


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Hi all,
> 
> Been watching this thread with interest, but thought I'd wait till you'd reached a conclusion before jumping in....
> 
> ...


AmD are fitting mine and I have just ordered the OEM sized grooved rears with fast pads from RedDot (cheers Augusto and Colin  )

The rears I have are 20 grooves.

Mark, regarding your comment about the rears - the braking performance is obviously exactly the same from cold but the whole point is if you fit uprated fronts like the Brembo's then you are able to work them harder before they begin to fade - if you keep the OEM rears then this is disproportionate and they will overheat, causing problems to the brake fluid as well.

By all means keep the rears OEM but as soon as you are thinking of going near a track I recommend upgrading.

PS: I have the 20 grooved option on the fronts:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu,
I already have grooved rears  and I'm still not totally convinced as to the necessity for them..... but I am ready to be convinced ;D

Stu,
Can you see whether AmD will try an RS 9 spoke against your hub minus spacer, to see what clearance there is... :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

On dial-up today (BB problems ) so can't upload the pics, but they do (although fuzzy) to have very little clearance.....



> I have pictures from a friend of mine who has fitted the Brembo kit in his S3. The kit is 322x28 drilled disks with the 2 piece red caliper (I believe the 36/40) *The kit fits without spacers nicely* giving 3-4mm clearence from the wheel. If only I knew how to include them in the post..... Â :-/ Maybe I coud mail them to Nutts...
> Btw, price for the front kit was 1100 euro+VAT
> The kit you are finally getting for the group buy is with the 322x28 discs, or the 328x32 ones???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/S3wheel1.jpg

http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/S3wheel2.jpg


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I've just been on a 200km trip with the Brembo fitted S3. I didn't notice any significant difference than the standard disks and the owner shares the same opinion. We did not have the opportunity to really press them, but in stops from 160km to 80km they behaved more or less the same as the stock ones.
Just first impressions of the kit as it will be pushed harder during the weekend.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Having mine fitted tomorrow ;D


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

> AmD are fitting mine and I have just ordered the OEM sized grooved rears with fast pads from RedDot (cheers Augusto and Colin Â  )
> 
> The rears I have are 20 grooves.
> 
> ...


The calipers in this picture look like the Ibiza Cupra R ones...(smaller than the Leon-R ones)
Is this right?

Bill


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Bill

From memory the Ibiza Cupra R uses 305mm discs?, these use 328mm discs from the LeonCupra R...

I think I also may have asked you to quote for this group buy?

btw I emailed you yesterday.. did you receive it?

Mark


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Bill
> 
> From memory the Ibiza Cupra R uses 305mm discs?, these use 328mm discs from the LeonCupra R...
> 
> ...


Hello
I have'nt had an email from you... sorry.

Ibiza-R is 305x28 yes, and Leon-R is 323x28, but the pad swept area is the important bit.. The caliper in the piccy is the Ibiza one (much cheaper)

The Leon calipers are much longer.... more Porsche type sized.

Drop me a mail if you like... to [email protected]

regards
bill


----------

